# 'montre Ã  Couilles' - Landeron 4750



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Check this out:



















I was just looking for more information about the Landeron 4750 movement and surfed on over to Watchismo's website, where he was writing about the 'Montre Ã Couilles', a watch with the Landeron movement. Here's the link:

http://watchismo.blogspot.com/2007/02/firs...nical-1960.html

I, too, noticed this wildly styled watch in my copy of Pieter Doensen's book "Watch". It is described as a "demonstration" model.

Has anyone actually seen one of these watches? Anyone know anything more? Paul?

It would certainly be a hoot to wear a watch like this.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ah...the "Mickey Mouse watch"..as I call it. Nope, never seen one...and if one ever comes up, they'll be a bidding frenzy :vinsent: :hunter: :butcher: :bangin: :starwars:







:boxing:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Ah...the "Mickey Mouse watch"..as I call it. Nope, never seen one...and if one ever comes up, they'll be a bidding frenzy :vinsent: :hunter: :butcher: :bangin: :starwars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why is it called the Mickey Mouse? :lol: h34r:

Interesting watch (to say the least). Not sure it's something I would wear though :blink:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Interesting watch (to say the least). Not sure it's something I would wear though :blink:


You gotta have a little fun in your life now and then. Try something outrageous. If the "Mickey Mouse" watch is not for you, maybe this one:










Just in case you're feeling a little "dangerous"!


----------

